# PC schaltet immer wieder aus



## quidnovi (12. Mai 2004)

Hi Fachwelt

Zuerst die Daten des "Patienten":
Bj. Sept. 2000
AMD Athlon 900
FSB 100
256 RAM (2x 128)
30GB und 8GB Festplatten
CD-RW
Bandlaufwerk Gateway
Floppy

PC schaltet nach ca. 5 Minuten aus - wie bei einer Stromunterbrechung.
Folgende Schritte durchgeführt:
Netzteil neu
Mainboard neu
RAM wechselweise ausgetauscht
Laufwerke wechselweise ausgetauscht
Wärmeleitpaste erneuert (mögliche Überhitzung)
Kabel ausgetauscht (die breiten zu den Laufwerken - weiß nicht wie die heißen)
Viren - und Wurmcheck - alles in Ordnung

Fruchtet alles nix. Bekomme immer wieder einen "blue Screen" mit der folgender Fehlermeldung:
STOP: 0x0000008E(0xC00000005, 0xF9C4AF1D, 0xF508B934, 0x00000000)
ser2pl.sys - ADDRESS F9C4AF1D Base at F9C42000, Date Stamp 3ac2d594

Nach Start des Betriebsystems schreibt Windows:
c:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini 051 004 -01.dmp
c:\DOKUME~1\GCF76~1\Lokale~1\Temp\WER8.tmp.dir00\sysdata.xml

Habe auch die PC Verkleidung entfernt - mögliche Überhitzung.

Nutzt alles nix. 
Hoffe Euch fällt etwas ein - mein Latein ist am Ende.

Danke im voraus
quidnovi


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. Mai 2004)

Hast in der letzten Zeit etwas neues installiert? Maus oder ähnliches? Scheint ein Treiber-Problem zu sein. Hat soweit ich auf die schnelle im Google was gefunden hab, mit USB zu tun. Gibts da was neues? Wenn nein, dann hau mal alles was mit USB zu tun hat aus den Geräten und installier die einfach neu bzw. lass sie neu erkennen.


----------



## quidnovi (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Norbert

In der Tat - hab für das Handy eine Faxsoftware installiert. Werd's ma löschen.

Hab' vorhin was vergessen: Nach 8 - 10 mal neustarten läuft er rund.

Hab vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.  
Wenn's das war, werd' ich's posten
quidnovi


----------



## quidnovi (14. Mai 2004)

Nach Entfernen der Faxsoftware läuft der Pc wieder rund  

Vielen Dank nochmal
quidnovi

Nachtrag: Hab' dieses Problem anders bewältigt!

Diese Faxsoftware wurde von mir doch benötigt, weshalb ich sie nochmals installiert habe. Prompt mit dem gleichen "Blue Screen" Ergebnis.

Habe dem Modem einen neuen IRQ gegeben - keine Probleme mehr


----------

